# Wazine 17 -- Wormer?



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this stuff. I went looking for some ivermectin at the feed store and they only had it for horses! The guy recommended the Wazine, and said it is safe for pigeons. It is listed as a poultry wormer on the label.

Obviously I'm nervous about "fixing something that ain't broke" since Floyd seems so healthy and his poops are normal. But I do understand that, as a former feral, he could be carrying roundworms.

So does anyone have any thoughts on this? Should I expect any changes in bowel habits, eating, attitude, etc. when I worm him? Package says to add it to the water, and then repeat again in a couple of weeks.

Sorry about being a nervous Mom, but Floyd's my sweet bird-boy and I'm protective!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What is the active ingredient?

There are some wormers that are NOT specifically designed for pigeons, and Panacur is one of them. You have to be real careful about dosage-especially with this one, as it will kill a pigeon if too much is given.

There are a few that work well for pigeons-you can purchase them from a pigeon supply house, but if you don't suspect any worms, a garlic capsule will do. Otherwise, have a fecal done, so you know which kind of worm to target.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have used it. In fact I have some. You can buy this stuff from the pigeon supply companies, so it's safe for pigeons. It's the same thing as Piperzine. It's used for round worms I believe. I actually haven't used any in a long time, but I HAVE used it before. 

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/cat...plies.com/catalog.php?page=1&category=Wormers

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=6 (scroll to bottom of page. last product listed)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have not used Wazine but, for what its worth. I talked to the pathologist who did a necropsy on our pigeon Frosty who died of cancer. She did have a few worms (even tho she had been wormed about a month earlier). I asked him, that, as a vet and pathologist, what he thought was a good wormer and he suggested Wazine. He said it was effective but one of those medicines that you need to be very careful with the dosage and use exactly what the instructions call for.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

OK! Well, since it sounds as if its safe for pigeons, I will put some in Floyd's water tomorrow (being excrutiatingly careful to get the 1 oz/gallon ratio stated on the bottle). If I don't see any worm product in his poops, I'll leave it be for the time, since he does not have any access to other birds or animal feces during the afternoons when he is outside.

Thanks for the advice, and I will let you know how it works!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I have used this too but I alternate it with ivermectin drench when I do worm my birds and yes you need to treat them two times (meaning 2 weeks later)to get those ones that hatch out later since it doesnt kill the unhatched eggs inside your birds .. WAZINE LIQUID WORMER (Piperzine)
Used for flock treatment. Use 1 oz. to gallon of water I found that on globals website bottom of this page hope it helps 
http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=6 
there is also the 3 in 1 Multi Mix at most pigeon supply houses that covers worms ,canker and Coccidiosis and that covers all your bases if you wanted to be thorough , just a thought


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I will definitely look into getting some of that, thanks! Since Floyd will eventually be outside in an aviary (probably by late spring), I have to assume he will come into at least indirect contact with other birds and/or their droppings, so worming will probably be something I need to do more than just the Wazine, given twice over as many weeks.

And I've heard that coccidiosis is just awful, so it would be nice to assure he never gets that.


----------



## clhbubba (Jan 11, 2008)

I have, turkeys, chickens, ducks, geese, and pigeons and I use Wazine several times a year and have no problems with it. I do follow the directions carefully. You do have to repeat at the correct intervals to kill all stages of the worms. Even if you do not see signs. By the time you see signs in birds it is often too late. They hide their symptoms very well. I use it regularly as a precautionary measure. I lost a chicken to roundworms(before I knew better) so I don't take any chances.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Guys be really carefull with this stuff.... as i recently had a scare.... i over measured, not by much but enough for one of my cocks, and that guy beamed up so high he wobbled.... scared the crap out of me... hes ok now and back to performing even better.....

thanks, just wanted to share my story.....


----------

